# how far can the dnr enter priv. property



## len (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi all opening evening my son and I are leaving from our all day hunt,load up vehicle head up to road as we pass some bails of hay they are hidden on otherside laying in wait, they flash there lights so i stop. they want to see if weapons are un loaded of course they are on the bottom of everything, my sons second yr. hunting he is trying to figure out what this is all about it was aprox 5;15 not to late, anyway can they hide on private property.
Len


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

len said:


> ...anyway can they hide on private property.
> Len


Yep.


----------



## Dr. Steelhead (Nov 2, 2005)

I thought even the dnr would have to have probable cause as this was brought up on fred trost a few years ago. They would have to think someone was breaking the law in order to even attempt to go onto private property. fred Trost had court documents stating this was the way it's suppose to be.


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

fred who?????????????:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Asked and answered.

There are many posts on this and you can do a search and read until your hear is content. If you wish just to believe Fred, that's OK too. Last time I checked, the Supreme Court had a little more say then Fred.

Fred also said on his show that once you used your last kill tag on a deer you killed, dragging your deer out while in possession of a firearm and no valid kill tag made a hunter in violation too. You can believe that also if you want. :yikes:


----------

